# Why salt foods before grilling?



## crankin (May 21, 2007)

Other than flavoring the meat, does salting the food somehow create a better end product (more tender, etc.)? If so, how?


----------



## CharlieD (May 21, 2007)

I hate when you go to restaurant and they bring you stake absolutely tastless and tell you to salt to your taste. Can't stand that. It's like eating steak with some salt on a side. To me you must season meat before grilling, then it taste good.


----------



## ironchef (May 21, 2007)

crankin said:
			
		

> Other than flavoring the meat, does salting the food somehow create a better end product (more tender, etc.)? If so, how?


 
Like you already noted, it's for flavor. It does not make meat any more tender than it already is, or make a tougher cut of meat more tender.


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 21, 2007)

I prefer using kosher salt before grilling meat.  I find using it afterwards is a bit too course.  Regular table salt (iodized) doesn't taste as good to me.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 27, 2007)

Kosher salt has a nice crunch to it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2007)

I salt before grilling 'cause it taste good!


----------



## CasperImproved (May 30, 2007)

crankin said:
			
		

> Other than flavoring the meat, does salting the food somehow create a better end product (more tender, etc.)? If so, how?



Crankin - I will often times not salt the meat put on the grill. If you use a rub, or marinade, and/or inject with a seasoning, or brine a piece of meat, salting will not add to good flavor.

Just do some research on the differnet methods. Also, if you use a rub, it does usually inclde a salt of some type, the same as brining does.

As far as flavoring is concerned, it is a common asian practice (and elsewhere) to add MSG to the cooking. Is that a good thing? I do not think so, but it is worth while for you to research that practice also. Both salt and MSG are normal additives for cooking as it can enhance flavor. But good food, cooked well in my opinion does not need either.

C


----------



## outdoorcook (Jun 29, 2007)

Some say that when used as part of a rub salt draws some moisture to the surface where it mixes with the other seasonings, forming a bit of a crust as the meat cooks.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 29, 2007)

Salt is great just before cooking but I dont think you would want to salt steak hours before cooking as it would dry out the meat.IMO


----------

